# Hiring help by the hour?



## nicolefrida (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi all, 

I planning to relocate to Mexico City at the end of the summer and need help with some basic errands there before I arrive. Is there a service similar to taskrabbit that can be used to hire help with errands, etc. by the hour?

Thanks!


----------

